#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Θέρμανση με αντλία θερμότητας

## kkastanias82

Καλησπέρα. 
θα ήθελα να κάνω τις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις για μια μελέτη θέρμανσης σε άδεια αποπεράτωσης οικοδομής με έτος κατασκευής 1999. 

Σε μελέτη θέρμανσης με αντλία θερμότητας υψηλών θερμοκρασιών, υπολογίζω κανονικά τις απώλειες του κτιρίου (3όροφο) ως μονοσωλήνιο  και θεωρώ ότι αντί για λεβητοστάσιο μπαίνει ξεχωριστή μονάδα στο δώμα για το κάθε διαμέρισμα (3)? 
Σε περίπτωση χαμηλών θερμοκρασιών πρέπει να κάνω και μελέτη κλιματισμού (ψύξης)

επίσης, στην περίπτωσή μη ύπαρξης στην οδό, δικτύου Φ.Α. και λόγω του ότι η άδεια είναι *άδεια αποπεράτωσης*, αποφεύγουμε την κατάθεση μελέτης Φ.Α.?

----------

